
With Artificial Photosynthesis, A Bottle of Water Could Power A House - phsr
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-03/video-artificial-photosynthesis-produces-enough-energy-power-house-one-bottle-water
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I find it hard to believe that the solar radiation falling on a moderate area
for a moderate number of hours per day is more than the power a single house
uses. According to Wikipedia it's about 1kW/m^2 at sea level. Four hours of
cloud-free sunlight per day is an over-estimate for most places. Is 4kW enough
to power a house? That assumes 100% efficiency.

